# July 1st Icebreaker



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went dealing today down Buffalo way. Only cut one deal and ended up with another Piano Player Special.
A S&W m57 41mag 8 3/8”. Not really into 41 mags I offed all mine in last couple years. This is a early no dash-57. Should come equipped with Cool Rays to knock down the glare.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I had a Taurus .41 shot it so much the cylinder got loose


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I had a Taurus .41 shot it so much the cylinder got loose


Ezee, that usually happens between 4th & 5th shot.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Once again a great score! Glad to see you have something new to trade off!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Down Buffalo guy had a gun I was interested in. Reasonable would have been somewhere between $250-$350. No price on it. I ask what the price was he said he was looking for $800. I told him that if I didn’t have to be home for supper I would stay and help him look. People are nuts. Half of them think any gun is gold, the other half think Govt. is going to confiscate their guns. Cant wait to get that crew out of DC they are rocking my boat.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Once again a great score! Glad to see you have something new to trade off!


Mama didn’t raise no fools, but some say she had a near miss with my brother.


----------

